# Form 1436 - Partner Medicals



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello All, I have already lodged visa 189 and it is currently under assessment. I recently got married (after visa lodgement) and added my wife as an additional applicant using form 1436. My wife is offshore(outside Australia). I have a couple questions regarding this situation:

1.How do I generate a HAP ID for my wife’s medicals? 
2.Will she get a bridging visa which would allow her to travel onshore while a decision is pending on the visa?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. You can't yet. You have to wait until they send you the payment link, add your wife to the application- her name would appear alongside yours on the left in the online application, and it is only then that you can generate the HAP ID.
2. No BV for her. She can travel to be with you on a visitor visa that has to be applied for separately.


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. You can't yet. You have to wait until they send you the payment link, add your wife to the application- her name would appear alongside yours on the left in the online application, and it is only then that you can generate the HAP ID.
> 2. No BV for her. She can travel to be with you on a visitor visa that has to be applied for separately.


Hey,
Thanks for the info!

Couple of follow up questions here..hope you can shed some light..

1. will they be sending the payment link? I have already shared the credit card details in form 1436. 

2. Also, the system prevents HAP IDs to be generated for visas which have already been lodged. (It appears as a question check on my health declaration form). So does that mean the case officer will be sending the HAP ID?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

Yes, I now remember that 1436 has card details as well and since you have given it, you should not be getting any payment link. Check your immiAccount after your card has been charged and you should see your wife's name on the left.

HAP ID is not per visa but per applicant, so a link to generate the HAP ID should be available underneath your wife's name on the left- I think between her name and the "Attach Documents" link.


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello guys 

After couple of months of waiting and couple of reminder mails, The link to organise health check for my wife was activated. 😊..(Didn’t receive any mails though 🤔)

The last time CO contacted me, he requested me to submit docs to prove my marriage and relationship, and overseas employment remuneration..

I had uploaded quite a few documents to prove this..

So, can I assume that they have reviewed my application and everything looks fine hence they have asked us to proceed with the medicals? Kindly provide any insight you may have from your experience...It’s been 7 months since I lodged my application...

Thanks😊


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Members...Please help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hello guys
> 
> After couple of months of waiting and couple of reminder mails, The link to organise health check for my wife was activated. &#55357;&#56842;..(Didn’t receive any mails though &#55358;&#56596
> 
> ...


Other then VAC 2 payment request, nothing can give you the sure indication that your application is close to finalisation

The Health check for added applicants should have been activated long back and it is probably just an oversight on part of the CO

Cheers


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.Sorry I left out a detail..the CO had mentioned that the medical check would be requested once a review of the application is done.So now as they have asked for medicals, should I be confident that everything is alright as far as docs are concerned? 

Also, to me, it made more sense that they first let me prove my situation by submitting docs and if they are fine then proceed for medicals.

Did my thought process miss any thing? Kindly reply..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.Sorry I left out a detail..the CO had mentioned that the medical check would be requested once a review of the application is done.So now as they have asked for medicals, should I be confident that everything is alright as far as docs are concerned?
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, it only confirms that the CO found your spouse documents in order and has allowed you to add her to the application 

But it does not give any indication of the status of your application if you want the blunt truth

Cheers


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have filed 190 visa and now I am getting married on 6th May within 15 days. I have requested CO that I will be getting married so he has aksed these additional documents Other requirements - Adding an additional applicant after lodgement form 1436, Marriage certificate, evidence of relationship with spouse. Can someone guide me on Additional applicant payment details in form 1436 on how to pay and how much to pay as they have asked to send the form by post. So where do i get the payment link and what is the amount to pay. I am in India and my spouse is also working in India whom I am adding in form 1436 as an addition. Also, currently there is no mention of PCC and health checkup so would it be not done ?


----------



## Fabs85 (May 30, 2018)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hello All, I have already lodged visa 189 and it is currently under assessment. I recently got married (after visa lodgement) and added my wife as an additional applicant using form 1436. My wife is offshore(outside Australia). I have a couple questions regarding this situation:
> 
> 1.How do I generate a HAP ID for my wife’s medicals?
> 2.Will she get a bridging visa which would allow her to travel onshore while a decision is pending on the visa?
> ...


I have lodged my 189 visa application and want to add an applicant. Do I upload the Form 1436 to Attach Documents on immiaccount? There is nowhere on the form to enter credit card details...it asks for my receipt number to prove payment but I have no idea how to pay?


----------



## krit1234 (Nov 23, 2018)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hello All, I have already lodged visa 189 and it is currently under assessment. I recently got married (after visa lodgement) and added my wife as an additional applicant using form 1436. My wife is offshore(outside Australia). I have a couple questions regarding this situation:
> 
> 1.How do I generate a HAP ID for my wife’s medicals?
> 2.Will she get a bridging visa which would allow her to travel onshore while a decision is pending on the visa?
> ...


Hello Saurav,

Although your thread is pretty old but I am also in the same situation. Can you please assist?
1) How did you submit your 1436 form?
2) How did you make the payment?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

krit1234 said:


> Hello Saurav,
> 
> Although your thread is pretty old but I am also in the same situation. Can you please assist?
> 1) How did you submit your 1436 form?
> 2) How did you make the payment?


Form 1436 has changed now - no more credit card details.

You can pre-pay via the "My Payments" section of Immiaccount (I randomly chose the Adelaide Office when pre-paying). 

Then you can upload your Form 1436 to your Immiaccount with your receipt number from paying as explained above written on it - OR - what my MARA agent did was email the Adelaide CO team the signed and dated Form 1436, the receipt generated my immiaccount for adding my partner, my partners passport, and my passport, and my acknowledgement email.

Two days later a CO responded via email to my MARA agent, and had added my partner to my Immiaccount - confirming she was a valid applicant. There will be a separate acknowledgement PDF for your partner, and if you applied onshore and your partner is eligible, a Bridging Visa A will also be issued.


----------



## krit1234 (Nov 23, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Form 1436 has changed now - no more credit card details.
> 
> You can pre-pay via the "My Payments" section of Immiaccount (I randomly chose the Adelaide Office when pre-paying).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply.
I couldn't find a place to upload Form 1436 into my Immiaccount. Do I upload it in other documents?
Where do I upload my supporting documents?
Can you please also advice for documents required?
For payment do I select pre-pay additional applicant paper application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

krit1234 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.
> I couldn't find a place to upload Form 1436 into my Immiaccount. Do I upload it in other documents?
> Where do I upload my supporting documents?
> Can you please also advice for documents required?
> For payment do I select pre-pay additional applicant paper application?


After you get 5 posts - PM me. I'll share my experience in more detail


----------



## krit1234 (Nov 23, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> After you get 5 posts - PM me. I'll share my experience in more detail


Do you have any contact email so that I can ping you?


----------



## krit1234 (Nov 23, 2018)

krit1234 said:


> Do you have any contact email so that I can ping you?


Sorry I should not have asked for contact email in expat forum.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

krit1234 said:


> Sorry I should not have asked for contact email in expat forum.


If you click on my username, you will see a private message option pop up


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi want to know where can we upload the 1436 completed document after logging into the immi account. Also with the payment should we select pay for additional applicant by paper service and can we select any random post i.e Sydney Melbourne etc. in the payment section. Thanks wil appreciate if you can share me your email or contact details if you don’t mind and can guide me through.
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shank2690 said:


> Hi want to know where can we upload the 1436 completed document after logging into the immi account. Also with the payment should we select pay for additional applicant by paper service and can we select any random post i.e Sydney Melbourne etc. in the payment section. Thanks wil appreciate if you can share me your email or contact details if you don’t mind and can guide me through.
> Thanks


I selected additional applicant paper service, and chose Adelaide as processing office. 

And emailed primary and second applicant identity documents, Form 1436, and primary applicant acknowledgement of valid application to [email protected] - and uploaded Form 1436 to Immiaccount. 

Then once your partner is added, you can upload stuff to their section.


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

So ok correct me if I’m wrong so once we fill in 1436 do we have to send the only 1436 and secondary applicant identity documents and same to to the home office skill select mail I’d or do we have to upload in the immi account. If we need to upload in which section do we have to upload it? Also my partner is done with her medicals, AFP and PCC so how long do you reckon it’s goint to take to hear it back from the CO


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

hi. How did you did your application go. I am also in the same boat. I lodged a 189 visa and applied a single, never married and not in a de facto relationship. I am now getting married in 2 weeks and I want to add my partner to this visa application.


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi. I am also busy adding my partner as an additional applicant. On immiaccount when prepaying for the additional applicant, it has reference*. What did you put down as reference?


----------

